# R4512 and Saw Stop cast iron wings as an upgrade



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got a set of the Saw Stop cast iron wings to put on my R4512 and finally put them on yesterday. It was a fun project that I got to work with my Old Man on. The SS wings are a 4 bolt pattern and the Ridgid is a 3; we eventually opted to drill and tap the R4512 to a 4 bolt pattern and here's how it worked out.

Starting out with the OEM setup:












Back rail removed













Starting with the left wing












Here are the old and new wings. The SS wing is about 1.5-2MM shorter in length than the R4512's table, however they are about 3-4" wider than the stamped steel wings so that was a bonus.












Pops is a retired machinist so this was like riding a bike for him...












Deburring the tappings. One thing about tapping on the left side is the iron filings could fall into the the motor cover, so we covered the vents so that wouldn't happen.












1 side is finished.













The left side middle 2 bolts are potentially problematic as you can't get an allen wrench in to tighten them. They are sandwiched by the motor housing below and the castings from the wing above. By switching to a hex head, I was able to get a socket with a flex-t handle in there no problem. Now it's as tight as can be.































The right side was a piece of cake. Just 4 more holes in rapid succession and there was nothing in the way of the allen bolts. Here's the final product.









The last thing I'll do is put a formica extension on the right wing/end of the fence but I won't get to that for a little while.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*photos*

It would be much better for folks here to see your photos in a album or within your thread. Load them into My Photos, by "Naming an album" and then upload the images from your computer:.."Browse"...."Upload"... WAIT until they post...."Close this window"... "Submit" 
OR use the same process to load them in a post by ... "Manage Attachments" ..... "Browse" ....etc
OR by using the paper clip in the tool bar above your written message.
You can add them by using "EDIT" at the bottom in the red box.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a great upgrade to your saw. I know steel wings "work just fine", but I heavily prefer solid cast wings....they're smoother and heavier. Nice job. 

Nice job with the photo essay too! (thanks for resizing them!) :thumbsup:

Question....what's going on at the back of the insert?


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Woodn - I had to get my html worked out. You replied while I was still trouble-shooting.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

that's a really nice modification. it will add vibration dampening mass to the saw. and it looks just great. nicely done! 

just curious. the SS wings were 4 holes, the 4512, 3 holes. any reason for opting to drill and tap 8 holes in the CI top as opposed to drilling fewer holes in the CI wings and not having to tap anything ?


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

knotscott said:


> Question....what's going on at the back of the insert?


Scott - not sure I understand what you're asking. If you mean behind the ZCI then it's either the riving knife or the little swail in the table top that Ridgid puts on their 4512's. I assume that I'm off in what your looking for but I'm a bit stumped.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> just curious. the SS wings were 4 holes, the 4512, 3 holes. any reason for opting to drill and tap 8 holes in the CI top as opposed to drilling fewer holes in the CI wings and not having to tap anything ?


Well...... that was the original plan when I ordered them site unseen. I figured the SS is 4 holes, the table is 3, just drill 3 holes in each wing and I'm done. Unfortunately after getting them it wasn't going to be so simple (story of my life).
- in the middle of the wing is a large half circle casting (see pic below) making drilling there impossible; so now if I do 3 holes, the distribution will be noticeable uneven
- then on the back end of the wing, SS has 2 pre-drilled holes of different sizes and offsets. I can only assume some of the older SS tables use 1 hole and the newer tables use another. Unfortunately the back hole for the Ridgid wound up in between them and spanning both, so it was out.
- the front of the wing where it would line up with the front hole on the Ridgid had other issues of it's own on the inside of the wing (see the pic below)

In the end, the 4 new holes in the table were clear of the 3 existing and any other irregularities, plus I like the added strength of the even 4-bolt distribution.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rbk123 said:


> Scott - not sure I understand what you're asking. If you mean behind the ZCI then it's either the riving knife or the little swail in the table top that Ridgid puts on their 4512's. I assume that I'm off in what your looking for but I'm a bit stumped.


It must be the swail you referred to....just never noticed it before.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

knotscott said:


> .......Question....what's going on at the back of the insert?


yeah. i haven't seen that on any other 4512s. don't know what that little swale could be for or if other saws have had it and just never noticed it.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I assume it's for the anti-kickback pawls which touch the table in there. Now every time you see a 4512, that swail is going to stick out like a sore thumb to you. :smile:


----------



## trevarthan (Jan 14, 2013)

9 months later... how do you like the cast iron sawstop extensions?

Also, did they come pre-drilled for attaching the fence, or did you have to drill additional holes for that too?

I see that the edges aren't bevelled like the rigid top's edges. Are there any other fit issues? Is the length exactly the same (front to back) or did you have to shim the fence?

These extensions are $189 for the pair. Considering it myself. Seems like these wings put the saw in the sawstop contractor saw category (minus the sawstop tech) for $1000 less. Seems like a good deal if you can live with the increased injury risk.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If you've never looked inside a saw stop....take a look next time you get a chance. They appear to be much much heavier duty internals than a 4512....which makes sense for the shock they're designed to take. 

I'd have a hard time saying a 4512 with cast extensions is in the same class as a saw stop.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

trevarthan said:


> 9 months later... how do you like the cast iron sawstop extensions?
> Awesome. Best money I spent for the saw.
> 
> Also, did they come pre-drilled for attaching the fence, or did you have to drill additional holes for that too?
> ...


Responses in blue.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is that an old Craftsman 2484 fence? If not it looks exactly like one. I have one and really like the build in "t" tracks.

George


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

It's the stock 4512 fence. The t-tracks are very nice - much like the VerySuperCool design.


----------



## Steve_V (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi rbk123,

I recently purchased the same saw here in Australia (its badged as a Sherwood Contractor saw here, see link here https://www.timbecon.com.au/sawing/10in-contractors-saw) and am wanting to do the same upgrade with Sawstop wings. I'm not sure if its issues at my end, but your post does not show the images/ pictures. Are you able to send them or re-post as I'd love to use your approach as a guide?

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Steve_V said:


> Hi rbk123,
> 
> I recently purchased the same saw here in Australia (its badged as a Sherwood Contractor saw here, see link here https://www.timbecon.com.au/sawing/10in-contractors-saw) and am wanting to do the same upgrade with Sawstop wings. I'm not sure if its issues at my end, but your post does not show the images/ pictures. Are you able to send them or re-post as I'd love to use your approach as a guide?
> 
> ...


Anybody's extensions would work as long as the length is the same. I have Craftsman table extensions on a Delta Unisaw. Just had to drill a few holes so it matched.


----------



## Steve_V (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Steve. You are quite right.

Looks like the Saw Stop wings are easier to get here so I'll probably just run with those. I've also bitten the bullet on an aftermarket steel Biesemeyer fence upgrade as opposed to the Aluminium 2-part fence rails that come with this one (was on sale). So, out of the box, this table saw is going to get an instant upgrade during assembly which will make it somewhat of a frankenstein that will hopefully eliminate all the things that people have complained about (whilst simultaneously loving this saw for the price).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve_V said:


> Hi rbk123,
> 
> I recently purchased the same saw here in Australia (its badged as a Sherwood Contractor saw here, see link here https://www.timbecon.com.au/sawing/10in-contractors-saw) and am wanting to do the same upgrade with Sawstop wings. I'm not sure if its issues at my end, but your post does not show the images/ pictures. Are you able to send them or re-post as I'd love to use your approach as a guide?
> 
> ...


Photos that have been hosted on some foreign (not posters own computer) often do not work after a long period of time. That is why it is always better to upload the pictures to this forum from your own computer.


George


----------

